# Hitch Height On A 23Rs



## lucar (May 11, 2012)

Would anybody know the hitch height of a 23rs? I can't find that info on the Keystone site. Also, I would like your opinion on Goodyear Marathon tires. They have been recommended to me but I thought I would ask the pros.
Thanks


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

I think it's 22 or 23"


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

23"

PS - Good to see you posting again Sean!

-CC


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

As a newb, does it really make a difference? I know you want it at a certain point, I just did not realize it had to be so precise. Not criticizing, just learning.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sonomaguy said:


> As a newb, does it really make a difference? I know you want it at a certain point, I just did not realize it had to be so precise. Not criticizing, just learning.


Yes it doe as it impacts your entire weight distribustion set up. If you set up nose high you can also increase your potential for sway. It is recomended that the trailer be level to slightly nose down when fully set up for towing. Thus you need to know the correct hitch hight when you start.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

So the hitch height is hooked up and loaded with bars on? I just measured mine and top of the ball is at 20. Guess I need to raise it up 2-3 inches?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sonomaguy said:


> So the hitch height is hooked up and loaded with bars on? I just measured mine and top of the ball is at 20. Guess I need to raise it up 2-3 inches?


Possible but start with a level trailer and make sure what it is before you start making adjustments to your ball and weight distibution bars.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

My 2007 23RS when measured level was 23" to the top of the hitch. As far as Goodyear Marathons go, I like the Maxxis M8008 radials. I ran Maxxis radials on my 23RS - big improvement over the Chinese made Bias Ply tires the Outback shipped with.

-CC


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I assume the 21RS would be the same height?


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

sonomaguy said:


> I assume the 21RS would be the same height?


Pretty close, my 21rs is 22" when TT is level.


----------

